# Pics of my car (Not a Skyline)



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi there


OK as it says on the header of the forum pics of other exotics are welcome I thought I'd post my car up. Now not sure if you can really class an American car as an exotic but she is my baby and here is some pictures of her:-



























































*Some pictures with my other bling bling very heavy set of wheels*



































*Engine/Power Specification*

Ford 4.6l ALU 281ci block (300BHP / 325lb/ft stock)
Saleen 2.3l Twin Screw Super Charger unit with 3.20 Pulley (11.5psi boost)
Roush P51 Clutch
39lb Injectors
Colder Heat Range Spark Plugs
98mm MAF
Saleen Extreme Cold Air Induction Kit
Bassani Long Tuber Headers
Bassani Race CATs
Bassani X-Pipe
Saleen Centre exit mufflers
Team JDM Email tune with manual adjustment for fuel, ignition and fans
Final result is 570BHP / 510Lb/Ft from last power run at Powerstation.


*Suspension Specification*

Tokico Adjustable Dampers all round
Saleen Racecraft Springs all round
Steeda adjustable front anti-roll bar (Middle Setting)
Steeda G-Trac Brace
Maximum Motorsports Camber/Castor adjustable Top Mounts (1.4 degrees negative camber, maximum castor and 0.8 degrees toe out on each front corner)
Steeda X5 Ball Joints
Steeda Bump Steer Kit
Saleen Watts Linkage
Shelby GT500 Rear anti-roll bar
Steeda Billet Lower Trailing Arms
Shelby GT500 / EVO 9 Brembo Front Brake Kit with 14" Rotars
*Setup by Chris Franklin from Center of Gravity for maximum handling*


*Performance Stats all measured with Racelogic Performance Box (Accurate to 0.1s) - All done on 20" wheels*

0-60mph = 4.3s (clutch eased out at 3000rpm and 1st-2nd change at 5500rpm so yes better is possible, but very hard)
30-70mph = 2.75s
60-100mph = 4.2s
0-100mph = 8.7s
60-130mph = 10s (Done when car was pushing only 500BHP)
1/4 mile - unknown


Next step is to redo some performance stats now the car is riding on smaller lighter wheels, has smaller supercharger pulley and a clutch that no longer slips. 


Previous cars have been Skyline R34 GTR UK VSPEC with 420BHP, M3 CSL, Mitsubishi 3000GT, Honda S2000, Honda Prelude 2.2Vtec, BMW 320i Sport and too many 205 GTI's....


Any questions just ask.


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi there


Found it, a graph from last power run:-


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Think i've just creamed......

Gorgoussssss car


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Lovely car, do like those Mustangs, see you have had an M3 CSL as well, amazing car

James.


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

jamesbilluk said:


> Lovely car, do like those Mustangs, see you have had an M3 CSL as well, amazing car
> 
> James.



Hi there


Here is a pic of the Skyline and CSL, as had them both at the same time:-


Well here is most of my past and present cars:-

*Saleen Mustang - 570BHP*









*Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Vspec - 420BHP*









*BMW M3 CSL - 370BHP*











The Skyline and CSL were remarkably identically paced in all areas, but Skyline was pushing 420BHP. Corner speed however was an easy win for the CSL it was just mental. The R34 GTR was a lot easier to drive on the limit compared to the CSL but even still that CSL just loved corners.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Gibbo said:


>


where was that pic taken ? i'm suire i recognise the place


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi there

Hayling Island Beach m8


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

is that down southampton?...


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

x.laura.x said:


> is that down southampton?...


Hi there

Not been living down here for too long so not too sure, am living in Portsmouth so I know its near there and could be quite close to Southhampton too.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

am sure that were am goin when i come down south .... hmmmmm small world haha


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting the CSL pic, lovely car that, and sound amazing, the R34 looked stunning too :thumbsup:

James.


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

jamesbilluk said:


> Thanks for posting the CSL pic, lovely car that, and sound amazing, the R34 looked stunning too :thumbsup:
> 
> James.


HI there

Yep the CSL was detailed by Matt from Car Detailing | Scratch Removal | Prestige Car Detailing Off Your Marks, he also did the Stang when it was new as well.

The Skyline I did that myself, as a mate was kind enough to let me have the car for 5 weeks or so I thought it only fair I should give it him back looking very shiny and clean. It was cool having a CSL and an R34 GTR on driveway at same time.


----------

